# band and ammo combination for hunting ! theraband silver !



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Im trying to replace my hunting slingshot that i use for medium size birds (chukar and duck),

and i have chosen to get a milbro chilbro,

first time using tubes serouisly and not just plinking around (until now i used flatbands),

i got this setup in mind :

Theraband single silver tube with 12mm steel balls -

will it be powerful enough to drop a duck (eurasian coot) or chukar with a upper chest-neck shot ?

need answers fast because i already ordered the slingshot and i want to order the tubes now.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I think silver is overkill, but yeah, granted you hit your target, it will die.

I probably wouldn't go higher than green.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Red is plenty strong enough. Green might be better for .50 lead or heavier. Both will be faster than Silver with 12mm steel.

I'll move this to Slingshot hunting. Check out this topic. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> Red is plenty strong enough. Green might be better for .50 lead or heavier. Both will be faster than Silver with 12mm steel.
> 
> I'll move this to Slingshot hunting. Check out this topic. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/


I already made a post about this there...


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> Red is plenty strong enough. Green might be better for .50 lead or heavier. Both will be faster than Silver with 12mm steel.
> 
> I'll move this to Slingshot hunting. Check out this topic. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/


what kind of speed im gonna get with 12mm steel and the silver ? i really want to make the silver work .


----------



## YHY slinger (Aug 18, 2014)

Well, u have to build up your muscle like Arnold Schwarzenegger first hahah


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

If you insist on using Silver, you need to go a lot heavier than 12mm steel.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> If you insist on using Silver, you need to go a lot heavier than 12mm steel.


I insisnt on silver because i can get it here with out shipping... the guy who sale those sells blue theraband... will it work better ? what kind of speeds will i be getting with both bands, blue and silver ?


----------



## silenceater (Sep 18, 2014)

I'd have a good look on YouTube for band tests  Hope it helps.


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

I have Silver tubes and they are VERY thick - you won't be able to pull them very much & they will make your shot slower --especially w with light ammo--. And they will make your body hurt. A double 25cm theraband silver set up is reasonable though, as in this beaver tailed slingshot I made 2 days ago.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

what about blue therabands ?


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 1, 2011)

Call me old fashioned but I have abit of luck with black square and 15 mm lead 
Check out my videos on YouTube danielmorgan1976


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

SniperHunts said:


> what about blue therabands ?


Blue will be better than Silver, but still too slow. It might be OK with arrows, if you can stretch it to about 5 times relaxed length.


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

dannyboy said:


> Call me old fashioned but I have abit of luck with black square and 15 mm lead
> Check out my videos on YouTube danielmorgan1976


Youtube found 0 results,can you post a link?


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 1, 2011)

Here's one you should be able to find my videos through that 
Let me know what you think


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## dannyboy (Mar 1, 2011)

For some reason it's not letting me copy a link 
Try Morgan roofing long range shooting


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

i,m interested in the black square elastic as you say you have success using 15mm lead .

this size of lead is what i have started using.

where did you get the elastic and what are its dimensions.?

that certainly looked a long range shot

just wondered what kind of bird that was ?

atb


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 1, 2011)

I use a 6mm black and havnt needed to buy it for a while as I stocked up from bells of hythe in Southampton they don't sell it any more but sell a 6mm black I havnt tried yet so give that a go.
They are parakeets a real pest in these parts.


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

thanks for that mate.

i didn,t even consider using that type of rubber.

i think it may be the same as what i grew up with on my milbro.

i have gone back to the concept of heavy slower ammo for hunting so maybe i should give the older square stuff a try also

handy lookin wee dog by the way


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes Steve it will be very similar to the black you grew up with.
It's what I'm used to so I stick with it 
The dogs good he's a great squirrel dog


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

Great dog Danny,how come you have parakeets in Uk,are they escaped ones from zoo?


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 1, 2011)

Apparently a few hundred escaped in the early 90s and now they are everywhere


----------

